
Ask HN: Kinesis Advantage2 keyboard programmers please share layout - ducklingslicks
Any Kinesis Advantage2 programmers out there?<p>Feels like I can get used to the regular character keys positions.<p>However, all of the Ctrl, Alt, Option, Cmd, Shift combination became really hard an unnatural to do.<p>I&#x27;m mostly using Intellij IDEA for development.<p>I&#x27;m looking for other developers with the same keyboard that maybe could share their experience and methods for using this keyboard for writing code.
======
kevinherron
I use the stock Mac layout for the one hooked up to my MBP at work. Some of
the combos are a little awkward I guess, but I've gotten used to them.

I do wish there were enough thumb keys to have one each of Super/Cmd, Ctrl,
and Alt/Opt on each side (without sacrificing one of the pg up/down or
home/end keys). I've even written to their support requesting this :/

I find the lack especially problematic on Linux where I really need the Super
key to operate i3 or window manager shortcuts and the Ctrl and Alt for
IntelliJ and other program shortcuts.

~~~
ducklingslicks
Sounds like we are in the same boat, more or less.. It's strange that there is
no community or forum of developers that are also Advantage owners. :-)

------
jryan49
I just got used to it eventually (I've used mine for 2 years now). Only key I
changed was insert. I haven't gotten the pedals yet, but looking into it [0].
Maybe those can help make things less awkward?

[0] [https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage-3-pedal/](https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage-3-pedal/)

~~~
ducklingslicks
And now you have two problems :-)

The most awkward combinations are with the F keys. How do you handle these?
Like Cmd-Option+F12 (Ctrl-Alt-F12) Or Option-F7 (Alt-F12)

